

Share websites at specific resolutions with simures - drp
http://www.simures.com

======
drp
I made this site today as an easy way to share resolution-restricted pages
with regular people (who don't have/understand browser plugins that let them
resize to x by y). I often need to show someone what a particular page looks
like at 1024x768 or 320x480, and sending a link that simulates that resolution
seemed like a good solution.

Try <http://www.simures.com/320x480/news.ycombinator.com>

Current limitations:

-it's on app engine, so it needs a www.

-doesn't handle iframe busters yet

